# كيف اتعلم برنامج petrel ؟



## الوسطانى (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليم 
اخوتي المهندسين اود مساعدتي في معرفة اي شيء يسا عدني في تعلم برنامج 
perel و هو برنامج مهم ل reservoir engineering او اي برنامج اخر في هذا التخصص
وشكراا.......ز..


----------



## ahmedsisy (5 يونيو 2008)

هل لديك البرنامج اصلا ؟
يعني هل شركتك توفره ام انك ترغب في تعلمه دون ان تراه ؟


----------



## SkyStar (18 يونيو 2008)

download weeks
http://www.kau.edu.sa/hnaji/EPS443.htm


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا الرابط لرائع


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى license file for petrel version 2007.1 or version 2008.1.1 فهل بالامكان اي من الاخوان اذا كان لديه يزودني به


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا يا عزيزي هل انت جيولوجي ام مهندس مكامن فاذا كنت جيولوجيا نعم هذا البرنامج مفيد لك اما اذا كنت مهنس مكامن فالافضل ان تتعلم احد البرامج التي تتعلق بالمكامن كابرنامج ECLIPSE or VIP or CMG او اي برنامج متوفر في المكان الذي تعمل فيه او في داخل عملك


----------



## GeoOo (3 فبراير 2010)

*Schlumberger Petrel Course 2007*

http://www.4shared.com/file/169657833/af30ff12/M1_2_Intro_to_Petrel_2007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/169658281/f73ed275/M3_Import_2007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/169658370/66394/M4_Seismic_Visualization_2007.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/169658450/311ae01c/M6_Edit_Inputdata_2007.html

 للأمانة منقول​


----------



## GeoOo (3 فبراير 2010)

*Petrel vedios & resources* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/173447568/553f96e7/petrel_vedios.html

*للأمانة منقول​*


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم جميعا


----------



## amjad2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## vetho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Please if someone could reupload Petrel course 2007 or 2009.


----------



## direct.drill (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اضغط هنا


----------



## م . جميل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 

انا طالب جامعي سنه ثالثه واريد ان اتعلم برنامج متعلق بالحفر فبماذا تنصحوني ... 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nasa.iraq (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم لكن الروابط كلها مضروبة غير شغالة


----------



## lebelule (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## gmotor (19 ديسمبر 2011)

There isn't any valid link
Could you re-upload it ? ​


----------



## maf_geology (7 يناير 2012)

سلام عليكم 

عندي سؤال بعد إذنكم 

ايه هي الامكانيات اللى لازم تكون متوفرة في الكومبيوتر عشان اشغل عليه برنامج بيتريل 2009

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاهرامات (15 يناير 2012)

Thanks for all​


----------

